# Help. Hair won't grow.



## gwenraiden

Hello everyone, I am new to this board and desperately need help. I ama 33 woman I Graves, had the RAI in may of 06. Experienced some initial hair loss,but my hair came back. I got pregnant in spring of 07, had a my daughter in winter of 08.I never had any complications with pregnancy, thyroid levels were normal. My hair grew like wild fire. After my daughter was born. I experienced post-partum hair loss, no problem, my hair grew back like normal. I was put on 88 mcg of Synthroid and have been on that ever since.

Spring of 09, I was having some issues, diagnosed with anemia. Went on iron for a bit but as I felt better, I stopped. Fast forward to fall of 09, I had a massive amount of hair shedding, that stopped, then started again and stopped in the winter. Well, shortly after that( jan 10), my hair just stopped growing, I would wash my hair and the usually amount of shedded hair would come out but nothing has come back to replaced it. Since my levels are always normal, I only see my endo maybe once a year. I saw him last August 2010, related my hair issues to him which is blew off since my TSH was "normal". Fast forward to March 2011, I noticed my hair was getting so bad that I was balding around the temples, so I went to my primary to see if maybe I was anemic again, blood work came back normal. I went back in may for some blood work unrelated to thyroid or anemia. Due to my thyroid issues, she always takes my TSH. When I got the blood results back, my TSH was .63. Went to my Endo for my yearly appointment in July, he told me my hair issues were dermatological based since once again, my TSH was normal. I requested a copy of my results, my TSH as of July was 1.3. The endo told me to wait 6 more months, then go see a Dermatologist. 6 MORE MONTHS. It's already been a year and a half. 6 more months and I'll probably be completely bald. I don't know what to do. My hair just keeps coming out, on top of that, it's very dry. I use only natural products and very little manipulation.

I am really at my wits end. Losing my hair is making so depressed. I want to fire my endo but it seems like I can't find a doctor in the Philadelphia area who will rally listen to my what I have to say and not just dismiss me.


----------



## Andros

gwenraiden said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this board and desperately need help. I ama 33 woman I Graves, had the RAI in may of 06. Experienced some initial hair loss,but my hair came back. I got pregnant in spring of 07, had a my daughter in winter of 08.I never had any complications with pregnancy, thyroid levels were normal. My hair grew like wild fire. After my daughter was born. I experienced post-partum hair loss, no problem, my hair grew back like normal. I was put on 88 mcg of Synthroid and have been on that ever since.
> 
> Spring of 09, I was having some issues, diagnosed with anemia. Went on iron for a bit but as I felt better, I stopped. Fast forward to fall of 09, I had a massive amount of hair shedding, that stopped, then started again and stopped in the winter. Well, shortly after that( jan 10), my hair just stopped growing, I would wash my hair and the usually amount of shedded hair would come out but nothing has come back to replaced it. Since my levels are always normal, I only see my endo maybe once a year. I saw him last August 2010, related my hair issues to him which is blew off since my TSH was "normal". Fast forward to March 2011, I noticed my hair was getting so bad that I was balding around the temples, so I went to my primary to see if maybe I was anemic again, blood work came back normal. I went back in may for some blood work unrelated to thyroid or anemia. Due to my thyroid issues, she always takes my TSH. When I got the blood results back, my TSH was .63. Went to my Endo for my yearly appointment in July, he told me my hair issues were dermatological based since once again, my TSH was normal. I requested a copy of my results, my TSH as of July was 1.3. The endo told me to wait 6 more months, then go see a Dermatologist. 6 MORE MONTHS. It's already been a year and a half. 6 more months and I'll probably be completely bald. I don't know what to do. My hair just keeps coming out, on top of that, it's very dry. I use only natural products and very little manipulation.
> 
> I am really at my wits end. Losing my hair is making so depressed. I want to fire my endo but it seems like I can't find a doctor in the Philadelphia area who will rally listen to my what I have to say and not just dismiss me.


I presume you are having ferritin test to detect anemia?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Also, if you read the side-effects of Synthroid, it states that some people lose hair when taking Synthroid.

Are you taking any supplements such as Omega III, Omega VI???

Welcome to the board!


----------



## gwenraiden

Thanks for the response.

I saw the test results for anemia, I just received a a phone call from the doctor, saying everything is normal.

I read about the side-effect of Synthroid but I've been on it for close to 5 years, so why would it start losing hair now?

I did do some reading and thought maybe I needed t-3 drug as well or try Armour( is it still available), but I didn't even get a chance to bring it up with the Endo. I am sure he would have dismissed bother of my questions.

As for supplements, I started taking EPO a few weeks ago. I hope it helps.


----------



## gwenraiden

I just got back from the dermatologist office. My ferritin level is 13. She told me that was normal, low normal but normal and now wants to do a scalp biopsy. I think I am going take matters into my own hands and start supplementing iron. Any suggestions on a brand i should use?


----------



## tishka

I had massive hair loss a few years ago... One of the things that helped was evening primrose and folio acid. I saw results with less falling out and hair growin back


----------



## tishka

ssorry I am on my phone and this idsnt as easy to type on....lol big hugs to you and hope u can get some help


----------

